# Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides - seedlings



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I planted some seeds from _Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides_ and _Bacopa caroliniana_ in one of those empty plastic Chinese food containers (with lid). I also put in some Christmas moss capsules.

It sits elevated below some Zoomed T8s that hang over the end of my 20 long and gets additional light from a window right behind it. Every other day or so, I open the top to get some extra co2 in there and baste some water from the tank. Substrate is garden soil taken from a few inches under.

Seeds were collected at the end of last summer out of plants growing emersed in one of my milk jugs and are only now sprouting. I was worried at first that the sprouts might be seeds from a terrestrial weed, but it looks now as if they really are sibthorpioides.

I'm not sure what to make of the darker green wavy growths that can be seen in the photo. I know moss doesn't grow straight into its final form, so I guess that might be it.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Way to go Cavan, that's very cool! Please keep us updated on their growth and any changes you make to the care regimen.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The darker green wavy growths are the gametophyte stages of ferns. They come from fern spores and are very common in just about any soil sample I get from the woods behind the building where I teach. 

Congratulations on getting the H. sibthorpioides seeds to sprout!


----------

